# Working in Spain



## Mollymoss (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, I have just joined this site and learning a lot already about the difficulties in moving to Spain and finding work at the moment.
My husband and I are planning a 6 month trial next year some time and if it all works out we would love to stay permanently. We are going to rent in Spain (looking to go to Nerja area) and rent our houses in the UK so erring on the side of caution. My husband is a plumber and I am a property manager. We would like to be able to work - does anyone know what it is like in this area for a skilled tradesman to find work? (I will be relying on him to get the work initially until I can speak the language fluently and find a job myself hopefully) 
Could he possibly work for a spanish construction company? I know that construction has seriously declined but we are thinking that people who have properties may be doing what they do in the UK and "tarting" up their properties to keep them in good order e.g. putting in new baths/showers etc. 
Also is there a good time to go during the year. We want to go when it may be easier to find work so thinking the summer but is that when people will want to be doing up properties? Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mollymoss said:


> Hi, I have just joined this site and learning a lot already about the difficulties in moving to Spain and finding work at the moment.
> My husband and I are planning a 6 month trial next year some time and if it all works out we would love to stay permanently. We are going to rent in Spain (looking to go to Nerja area) and rent our houses in the UK so erring on the side of caution. My husband is a plumber and I am a property manager. We would like to be able to work - does anyone know what it is like in this area for a skilled tradesman to find work? (I will be relying on him to get the work initially until I can speak the language fluently and find a job myself hopefully)
> Could he possibly work for a spanish construction company? I know that construction has seriously declined but we are thinking that people who have properties may be doing what they do in the UK and "tarting" up their properties to keep them in good order e.g. putting in new baths/showers etc.
> Also is there a good time to go during the year. We want to go when it may be easier to find work so thinking the summer but is that when people will want to be doing up properties? Any advice would be very much appreciated.


The only advise I can give is to come over for a couple of weeks and do some research. Very few people are "tarting" up their properties to sell right now because property prices are falling, in fact those I know of are actually handing in keys to their building societies and taking as many of the fixtures and fittings with them as possible. But different areas maybe different. 

As for plumbing work as such, plumbing is a completely different ball game in Spain and there doesnt seem to be a "standard" type fitting. 

But as I say, you should come over for a visit, ask questions, look around and get a feel for how things are. Its a big step

Jo xxx


----------



## Mollymoss (Aug 9, 2010)

*Visiting in September*



jojo said:


> The only advise I can give is to come over for a couple of weeks and do some research. Very few people are "tarting" up their properties to sell right now because property prices are falling, in fact those I know of are actually handing in keys to their building societies and taking as many of the fixtures and fittings with them as possible. But different areas maybe different.
> 
> As for plumbing work as such, plumbing is a completely different ball game in Spain and there doesnt seem to be a "standard" type fitting.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. We are visiting again in September and going to use some of the time to ask questions to understand more about the availability of work particularly the plumbing side. I would love to work in property management/rentals. Is this something that might be worth exploring? Are people renting out their properties rather than losing them? Is it worth posting something on the working in Spain bit which asks if there may be any work in the Malaga area? 

Do you know of any plumbers who are English and work in Spain?

I so want to give it a try and know it may be really hard. Do you think that it can be a lot about networking and getting to know people and build up relationships that may lead to us getting work? 

Amanda x


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Here it´s all about networking and recommendations, sitting on your arse waiting for the phone to ring or the doorbell to buzz after wasting hundreds of euros on adverts in useless freebie papers/magazines means you´ll chew through any savings in record time.

Generic work like plumbers, builders, electricians will always have work but you´re up against an army of both Spaniards and expats that have been here for ages and built up a good reputation so will be referred. The ones that didn´t have either gone back to the UK or are seemingly retraining to be web-designers!

As Jo said though, plumbing here is a bit hit and miss.. I remember the first job that a friend of mine did (ex builder from the UK) whilst we ran a property management company (not recommended!!!) - resulted in about a 500€ loss, 6 months of hassle and a very disgruntled client who wasn´t best pleased that a 25€ "stick a towel rail up" job caused so much water and destroyed half her bathroom!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There's dozens of spanish plumbers looking for work that I know of round here. Plus those that were laid off & are claiming soc. sec. are also working for cash where they can find it & undercutting everyone. This also goes for elect; bricklayers; plasterers; etc; etc.
Anyone who might be doing up a house , who has any sense ,will not be doing it in the summer , it's too hot! As Andy said , it's all about networking & for plumbing, electrics, etc, etc ; it's all conducted in the bars, so you'll need spanish. I'm working with my neighbours at the moment & everyone they use is a relative, Except me!!! whether it's for services or materials. Not trying to put a downer on the situation but this is what you'll be up against.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My, what a miserable lot we are!! Sorry! Things arent great here. Property management/rentals are being done by any estate agents that are still hanging on lol. My friends are agents and they do rentals. What they are finding is that its Russians and Scandinavians who are coming over renting and buying in the main and so the need to speak those languages would help you ????

Times are not good here. You need to come over with enough money/private income to allow you not be dependant on finding work. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Times aren´t bad here if the amount of Arabs, French, Italian and Spanish that have descended on the coast are anything to go by. I´d forgotten quite how much I hated August here (nowhere to park, beaches full, restaurants full, traffic jams everywhere, supermarkets overrun!!) Of course I realise that none of the above are likely to require any plumbing services


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry if it came over as miserable Jo. :sorry:
How's the leg by the way ? :crutch:
But Andy 's right , I was in Murcia this afternoon & on last sat. morning . ' crisis , what crisis? Some of them are spending like there's no tomorrow ! Even the bar I go in on sundays for breakfast , I asked him yesterday when he was going to France for his holiday. 'Too much trade about at the moment' was the reply ' I can go on holiday when it goes quiet '.


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi
Yes it looks like theer are more negatives than positives at the moment regarding work in Spain but there are some lucky ones too, my husband has just got a contract to manage a complete house reform, however he is a qualified electrician and he has worked with a team of spanish builders for 6 years, mainly on our houses which needed reforming, and then friends who asked him to do theirs. His spanish is fantastic and he knows all the building suppliers etc in our area. There was about 6 months last year when he had no work but then we rented out a house and took paying guests into our house too to make ends meet. We have savings but we try not to use them as they are for a rainy day when we may have to return to UK (we still have a flat there)
If you plan for most eventualities you should be ok, but many of our friends have not done that and have had to return to uk with only a few quid in their pockets!!


----------



## Mollymoss (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thank you for info*

Thank you all for your information. It is making me think that maybe we might just come out for a long vacation and use the time to learn the language fluently and just see what happens along the way.

I love Spain and the culture and would love some time out of this country to see if that is where our future lies, if not, then we just come home I suppose. 

What is it like for renting properties? I assume that there will be a good choice?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mollymoss said:


> Thank you all for your information. It is making me think that maybe we might just come out for a long vacation and use the time to learn the language fluently and just see what happens along the way.
> 
> I love Spain and the culture and would love some time out of this country to see if that is where our future lies, if not, then we just come home I suppose.
> 
> What is it like for renting properties? I assume that there will be a good choice?



There are plenty of rentals around, altho this time of the year properties on the coast maybe a bit pricey and the good ones probably arent available ( the holiday season is upon us!!) But I think you should come and take a look, you never know. Just dont burn your bridges, be prepared for the worst and hope for the best!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mollymoss (Aug 9, 2010)

maxdog008 said:


> Hi
> Yes it looks like theer are more negatives than positives at the moment regarding work in Spain but there are some lucky ones too, my husband has just got a contract to manage a complete house reform, however he is a qualified electrician and he has worked with a team of spanish builders for 6 years, mainly on our houses which needed reforming, and then friends who asked him to do theirs. His spanish is fantastic and he knows all the building suppliers etc in our area. There was about 6 months last year when he had no work but then we rented out a house and took paying guests into our house too to make ends meet. We have savings but we try not to use them as they are for a rainy day when we may have to return to UK (we still have a flat there)
> If you plan for most eventualities you should be ok, but many of our friends have not done that and have had to return to uk with only a few quid in their pockets!!


Can I ask are you working as well or is just your husband working? Do you think there would be more work say in Malaga rather than the more coastal towns. Malaga is not that far away to have to go to for work.


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mollymoss said:


> Can I ask are you working as well or is just your husband working? Do you think there would be more work say in Malaga rather than the more coastal towns. Malaga is not that far away to have to go to for work.


Hi
I do work part time , looking after 3 apartments and a house for a friend, more busy in the summer as she has done well this year for holiday rentals. I also have animals and do a lot of riding so my time is taken up and I love the flexibility of each week being different and meeting and greeting new guests to the apartments. I didn't come her to do this kind of work, it just ended up that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I htink there may be more work available in Mlaga but be prepared to do anything ...most of our friends that live at the coast work in bars. We live 45 mins in land and unless you speak spanish there is little or no work!
Good luck!!


----------



## Mollymoss (Aug 9, 2010)

maxdog008 said:


> Hi
> I do work part time , looking after 3 apartments and a house for a friend, more busy in the summer as she has done well this year for holiday rentals. I also have animals and do a lot of riding so my time is taken up and I love the flexibility of each week being different and meeting and greeting new guests to the apartments. I didn't come her to do this kind of work, it just ended up that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I htink there may be more work available in Mlaga but be prepared to do anything ...most of our friends that live at the coast work in bars. We live 45 mins in land and unless you speak spanish there is little or no work!
> Good luck!!


Thank you. Better start improving on my spanish as that seems one of the keys to success. I love the area inland of Malaga, we got married in La Herradura last year and then went up to Lake Vinuela for a few days for our honeymoon. 

We have some contacts in Nerja and when we come out in September we will do some more research. My husband is a qualified plumber and has lots of other building skills but as you say, it is maybe just luck at the moment getting work than anything else.
x
x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> There are plenty of rentals around, altho this time of the year properties on the coast maybe a bit pricey and the good ones probably arent available ( the holiday season is upon us!!) But I think you should come and take a look, you never know. Just dont burn your bridges, be prepared for the worst and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


one of my students had to move out of their rented apartment at the end of July - when they took it they didn't realise that it would be so hard to find a replacement in the summer!!

they could have found something - but in the end have returned to the UK for August as the place they really want is being used for holiday lets!


----------



## Mollymoss (Aug 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> There are plenty of rentals around, altho this time of the year properties on the coast maybe a bit pricey and the good ones probably arent available ( the holiday season is upon us!!) But I think you should come and take a look, you never know. Just dont burn your bridges, be prepared for the worst and hope for the best!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you for your help Jo x


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Times aren´t bad here if the amount of Arabs, French, Italian and Spanish that have descended on the coast are anything to go by. I´d forgotten quite how much I hated August here (nowhere to park, beaches full, restaurants full, traffic jams everywhere, supermarkets overrun!!) Of course I realise that none of the above are likely to require any plumbing services




I think you will find an increase of Arab visitors over the next few years as the holy month of Ramadan falls in the summer months and they Arabs that normally come to Egypt for the summer will visit Europe instead.


----------

